# Maxima Fog Lamps



## Colfetski (Feb 17, 2005)

I want to get new fog lamps for my '94 Maxima as one of them is busted. It always seems odd to me that car manufacturers make fog lights white, as this isn't a good colour for penetrating fog (see here for an explaination --> http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/phy99/phy99xx4.htm ).

So, I want to put new non-standard yellow fog lamps on the car, such as these --> http://www.grote.com/cgi-bin/product.cgi?product_number=64003-5 but, I'm don't really want to have to go to a lot of re-wiring trouble. Ideally, I'd splice these onto the old fog lamps leads. Trouble is, I can't find out what the wattage and voltage is for the standard '94 Maxima GLE fog lamps is.

Any clues as to where to find this kind of info?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Feb 2, 2005)

Don't know about wattage.I just went ahead and wired up
some aftermarket ones. I belive they are 65 watts.
I wouldn't worry too much if your replacing them.
Factory lights are already switched and fused. Just don't
get too much watts going especially if your running a 
stero system


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Standard H3 bulbs are what your foglights use. I think they're 65W or so. you should be good as long as you keep them under 90 W per side.. just splice the wires in and you're good to go.


----------



## Colfetski (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the Advise, I'll go ahead and see how it turns out. If its a complete disaster, I'll post about where things went wrong.


----------

